# breeding crickets worth it ?



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

hi everyone could someone tell me if breeding crickets is actually gonna be worth the time and effort !?!?
isnt it going to be just as cheap to buy them ?


----------



## James Prala (Apr 4, 2009)

I know I have just started my self. It didn't help that most of the breeders I bought died on the way back from the pet shop on Fri. It was rather hot though. I'm not sure if they like breeding with each other but they certainly like eating each other. Not looking too successful so far for me . . .


----------



## Lew (May 31, 2009)

they may have already been dead when you bought them ... if they are eating eachother then i suggest giving them lots of food to eat, and from what i understand they are easy to breed, im just wondering whether its worth the bother if you have a reptile that eats crickets ! or just buy them ?


----------



## Walker86 (May 29, 2009)

i tried. in a small tank, its worthless, it takes ages and you need a couple hundred, they eats loads, smell horrible, defecate everywhere, which means its so hard to clean and after a while i got i found them so disgusting i couldnt even touch them anymore, and like lew said if they are not fed then they eat each other so if they do breed they eat the young for a change of diet, or kill for dominace etc etc, you really need to mass produce by the millions so you can recoop your losses.
the next level are locust, these are less disgusting but even harder, locust dont breed unless they are comfortable which requires a bigger tank and 4 inches of sand to lay thier eggs which needs to be moist, to which comes added problems of disease, it really difficult to breed insects from different origins, both need sufficiant heat which is another electricity bill and alot of time, Sorry
Chris


----------

